# Maxima Headlight???



## shon.nv (Jan 3, 2006)

Do all Maxima 04+ comes with HID and projectors in the headlights or do they come with regular headlights as well. Iam new to Nissan and thinking about buying an 06. Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

HID's are optional, at least on the SE.


----------



## shon.nv (Jan 3, 2006)

k Thanks for the reply man. Hope to join the maxima family soon


----------

